# Cat on a horse



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

lol, must be nice and warm for the kitty.


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

if i had a horse here, my cat would do that!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I have cats that would do that - I just don't have a horse that would allow it!


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

my one barn cat is eggo's only friend (besides me) he sleeps on eggo all night long


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That was just too adorable.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

How cute! I could see one of my cats doing that! I'm not sure that my horses would allow it though.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Kitty cat wants to go for a ride too! lol!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Haha 

Which would be better place to a cat than a warm, fluffy horse back?


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

awwww!


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

aww thats so cute i had a cat that use to do that with my old gelding i would go out the pasture to get him and sut would be sound asleep on hs back while lightning ate away


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

That was really cute, Bill. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

Haha cute, we have bengals....I'm afraid they would be to rough for all that LOL :wink:


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

haha at my barn we have chickens and the other day i caught 3 of them sleeping on of the horses back! 

its funny how some horses and animals bond. A long time ago my old mare was best friends with my kitten she would sleep on my mares back and eat in my horses feed bucket with her, it was so adorable.


----------

